
Show HN: Wmfocus – Focus windows directly by label - Svenstaro
https://github.com/svenstaro/wmfocus
======
Svenstaro
Hi HN! I made a small tool that allows you to go to windows directly. This
currently only works on X11 but it should be portable to Wayland.

It's very helpful if you have a large multi-screen setup where you have
windows all over the place and want to go directly to a certain window
somewhere without using the mouse and movement controls. It's most useful when
using a tiling window manager.

It was heavily inspired by i3-easyfocus [0] but that doesn't do TrueType fonts
and no high DPI so it's unusable for me.

From a technical side it was made with Rust, Cairo (for drawing and font
stuff) and xcb/x11 for X interaction.

Hopefully someone finds this helpful.

[0]
[https://github.com/cornerman/i3-easyfocus/](https://github.com/cornerman/i3-easyfocus/)

